# Tiredness



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi. Does anyone know of a supplement I can take to help me with my tiredness.  I am permanently knackered at the moment (hats off to anyone with children already and being pregnant) and I am so pale I look like a flour bag.......... been to hospital today so know baby and me are OK but it's just getting me down.  I feel like a right fraud.

Thanks.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Not sure how pregnant you are but may be worth while getting iron level checked.  

Spartone and Floridix are both low dose iron supplements which you can buy from health food shops and are safe in pregnancy.

Hope you feel soon, however it is quite normal to feel tired!!

Jan


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi

Can't help with your question but just wanted to say the tiredness is completely normal.  Since I was about 28 weeks I have been finding that by the afternoon I needed to go to bed for a quick nap, although now I am tired all day as I am not sleeping very well at night,mainly due to the amount of toilet trips I have to make.  Someone has told me it is your body's way of preparing you for all those sleepless nights and day's to come  .  You are not a fraud, I felt ashamed at first because I never felt tired in the day and used to work really long days but then I realised it is because everything inside of me is going into making our little baby so it was obvious I was going to feel tired.

Good luck and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Good luck to you too Emma - not long to go now!    Thanks Jan - bought some Spatone and feel like a new woman now.  I CANNOT believe how much better they have made me feel.  When I asked at antenatal today it turns out that they had my 28 weeks bloods back and I was around 10 on the iron level so no wonder I was feeling crappy.


----------

